
Are top MBAs looked down upon in Silicon Valley? If so, why? - LiveTheDream
http://www.quora.com/Are-top-MBAs-looked-down-upon-in-Silicon-Valley-If-so-why/answer/Josh-Hannah?srid=uc0
======
michaelpinto
I hate to say it but I agree with the author: There is really nothing more
annoying and perhaps dangerous than a brand new MBA who has all buzz words but
no real experience. Although I hadn't realized that said people were out of
style in the valley...

